# Newest member of the family!



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

While I am not allowed to bring cats or dogs home, fish are acceptable.. Its been 3 years without a betta! I had a gorgeous bright red dumbo betta named Sun Dancer.. He was my pride and joy. I was so hurt over him (YES! a fish!) for 3 years that I just now brought myself to buy another,

I wanted the complete Opposite of sundancer, so I brought home a Female crowntail.. Azure!











So Happy Gotcha Day, Azure. 5/19/2021


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

With those colors she'll dance in the water.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Dianaleez said:


> With those colors she'll dance in the water.


She does! 😍


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats from me and Oggy


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

twyla said:


> Congrats from me and Oggy
> View attachment 476899


 Awh!!


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

yeah that didn't last long, the fish died. I told the worker at petsmart and he told me it was "just bad luck" and I did everything right per I described

I got a new one.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Ava. said:


> yeah that didn't last long, the fish died. I told the worker at petsmart and he told me it was "just bad luck" and I did everything right per I described
> 
> I got a new one.


Aw dang


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Well at least you didn't have time to get attached. Did you get the same kind?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Well at least you didn't have time to get attached. Did you get the same kind?


 No, I got a crowntail female. Different colors


----------



## EpicQuestPoodles (Apr 29, 2021)

Ava. said:


> No, I got a crowntail female. Different colors


I find that Bettas can be somewhat hard, imo. I used to have them, but then lost all 3 back to back to back and gave up. I had had them for a few years, and honestly, ONE of them traveled with me from TX to VA. lol. He lasted like 3 years and was my favorite. xD


----------

